# amatuer needing advice



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

what is the most accurate aiming apature for indoor spots.
dot/pin/ring.


----------



## endstufe (Jan 9, 2008)

First of all, as I am sure you know, accuracy is relative and the choice of aiming apature really depends on the person and personality that will be using it.

In my opinion the dot is the most accurate, there is very little room for error assuming that it is centred properly on the lense/scope. You point it at the centre, simple. A pin works much the same as a dot although tends to somewhat obstruct the view of the target giving you a lopsided point of view.

The ring is widely used as well, typically by archers battling with target panic. This relies on the mind's natural tendancy to align concentric circles and leaves the centre un-obscured so that it can be stared at through the shot. Start with a dot and if you find it does not work for you give the others a try.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*ring*

I love the ring but the pin is the most versatile of all. For spots a ring will enable you to see the x as you aim, panic can be attributed when a shooter covers up the x with a pin or a dot. The ring lightens the burden allowing you to see what yo are aiming at, all you need do is find the right sized ring to fit around the white area on the target good luck.:wink:


----------

